# Computer will boot but no response to monitor



## NViejeP (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi, my sister's computer just recently stopped working. It's an old Dell PC that I added some older parts to such as a video card and extra ram and a harddrive so my sister can use it for her work and occasional games. 

It worked fine for almost a year, but for some reason, it just stopped working. She reports to me she didn't do anything, she just woke up one morning and it would power up, I can hear the fans, and the cd-drive even works. However, there is no response to the mouse nor the monitor. Nothing comes on screen, and the mouse does not light up.

Usually I can fix computer problems, but this leaves me stumped. I've looked inside and nothing looks unusual, no burnt power supply, nothing. 

Please let me know if you have any idea how to fix it or what the problem is! 
Thamks in advance


----------



## Gary_J90 (Dec 29, 2006)

I had the same problem on my old computer, although my screen would flash on 4 about half a second then go blank. In then end i bought a new monitor.


----------



## NViejeP (Jan 3, 2007)

I don't believe its the monitor because no response comes to the mouse also. Although the monitor is pretty old.


----------



## NViejeP (Jan 3, 2007)

Should I give up or just send it to the shop?


----------



## minakamal (Jan 2, 2007)

I think it would be a dust problems according to one year old of new spares,

But, First I need to ask if there is any sounds coming from the PC speaker when booting ??

If not try to unplug VGA-RAM and plug them again and try.

Don't forget to unplug power before doing this process!!!!

Regards,
Mika


----------



## NViejeP (Jan 3, 2007)

To think about it, it is VERY dusty. I'll try that later when I get back from school, I'll let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## NViejeP (Jan 3, 2007)

And no there are no beeps or anything.


----------



## darkone3200 (Nov 30, 2004)

Some dell computers do not use beep codes to tell you there is a hardware problem. Check the back of the machine, is there an array of LEDs labeled with letters? If so, note the color of each letter and look it up online, that will tell you what the problem is.


----------



## dogmatic (Dec 29, 2006)

I don't have much experience or knowledge, But i have a slightly stanger, but still related problem. Does the fan or something in computer stay loud when you boot up and the monitor isnt responding? Have you tried switching the monitor cable from the video card to the old jackthingy on the back of your tower? Have you tried shutting it down, waiting a while then trying again? 

And, could this be a problem related to overheating?

Oh well theres my 2 cents.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you have upgraded it,it is now probably underpowered,dell are not over generous with their power supplies
put the specs in here
http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculator.jsp
based on a quality psu and add 30% to the end result


----------



## NViejeP (Jan 3, 2007)

Well, it was working fine for a few months, and all of a sudden my sister woke up one morning and it decided to die. 

We've tried to let it rest for a week while my sister was on vacation, but it still won't work. Nothing comes to the monitor, its as if the monitor is not getting a response from the computer. In addition, the mouse doesn't light up, and the keyboard gets no reponse as the lights on the keyboard won't light up.

As of now, I'm dusting it, and I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## NViejeP (Jan 3, 2007)

Well heres an update. Problem still persists. However, I went to the dell site, used the online tutorial and now figured out the lights. Supposedly the light code is telling me that its the Video card. I did a few more random tests with the video card, like reseating it, still didn't work. 

Now its suggesting that I swap in another video card, and I'm planning on doing that tommorow with my computers video card when I have more time. 

However, what stumps me is why does the mouse or keyboard not respond also if its the video card? Is this normal?

Should I trust Dell and buy a new video card?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

test the video card in another computer if you can first


----------

